# scrollen ohne scrollbalken



## CrashJah (23. Februar 2004)

hallo,

ich hab auf meiner site ein iframe eingebaut welches 550x300 groß ist und in dem ich die news anzeigen lasse! das newssystem habe ich selber geschrieben das heist ich ich kann auf der site die news eintippen und die werden dann in einer text datei reingeschrieben welche wiederrum in das obengenannte iframe eingebunden werden. ich würde mir wünschen das die leute in dem iframe scrollen können (zb mit mausrad oder bild up und bild down tasten) aber die scrollbalken nicht angezeigt werden ist das irgenwie möglich

THX im vorraus

hie meine site damit ihr euch das mal anscheun könnt!
au.loc.net 

müsst euch aber anmelden


----------



## rootssw (23. Februar 2004)

Wie stellst du dir das denn vor?!
Du kannst in einem IFrame doch nur angeben, ob gescrollt werden kann.
Naja, vielleicht könnte man das (auf etwas umständliche Weise) per JavaScript lösen, aber das wäre keine wirkliche Lösung!
Außerdem - nicht jeder hat ein Scrollrad!
Vielleicht sowas wie "Seitenweises blättern" einrichten?!


----------



## mcoy (24. Februar 2004)

*jo!*

wenn Dein iframe am rechten ende Deines Hintergrundbilds endet, könntest Du mit CSS alle Scrollbalken-Parameter mit der gleichen  grauen Farbe eingeben und schon sieht man ihn nicht, obwohl er da ist.

siehe: http://www.doktorx.com


----------



## rootssw (24. Februar 2004)

Na, super Vorschlag!:-(   
Das funktioniert aber nicht grad mit allen Browsern! (nur IE und Netscape ab Vers. 6).


----------



## mcoy (24. Februar 2004)

*danke*

 zugegebenermaßen war es auch eine sehr spezielle Frage!
Es ist immerhin ein Lösungsansatz, der aber ein Kompromiss bleiben wird, klar!


----------

